# Need some advice-Not V related-but close!



## elliesmom (May 21, 2012)

Hey everyone! Ellie Mae has 2 neighbor boyfriends, they are brothers, both are labs and one was the runt of the litter! They play and rough house each other in normal pup play. However, the runt, is skinny and looks wormy. The vet said he is not absorbing protein and without sending him to Iowa State for more observation there isn't anything he can do! Has anyone ever had this happen or know the causes/cures etc!! He will gain a few pounds then loose a few more. its just a battle to keep him at a regulated norm!
Thanks 
jerica


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

What is his diet?

If he is on a kibble of most chicken then the owners should change him to a different protein source that is less likely to have allergen or intolerance.
The lowest risk protein sources are non farmed meats turkey, fish, duck, venison, rabbit. Even better would be for they to have him try this as Raw meat as they wouldn't need to do a slow transition like you would with kibble. Main thing is to be really strict for 4 to 6 weeks and if you see an improvement then you are onto a winner. 

This advice is obviously assuming that the pup is all up to date on his worming tabs


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

*modified original post.*

Don't know enough about medical issues Elliesmom but the major vet hospitals like we have UC Davis are great at finding the answers to problems. My guess is that Iowa State would be first-class.

Book I am reading right now is _*Pukka's Promise *_and just finished the section about environmental toxins in a dog's life. Very interesting reading.

Good luck.

RBD

A Notice to People Who Visit My Home:
(a weak attempt at humor)
Altered from a post found on Vizslaforum

_Two Vizslas live here...you don't.

If you don't want Vizsla red hair on your clothes, stay off the furniture.

Yes, they have some disgusting habits. So do I, and so do you. What's your point?

Of course they smell a little like dogs.

It's Bailey's nature to try to sniff your crotch. Please feel free to sniff his.

I like them a lot better than I like most people.

To you, Bailey and Chloe are dogs. To me they are an adopted son and daughter, who are red, short-haired, walk on all fours, 
don't speak clearly, and don't care for cats.
I have no problem with any of these things.

Vizslas don't ask for money all the time, are easier to train than kids, usually come when called, never drive your car, don't hang out with drug using friends, don't smoke or drink, don't worry about whether they have the latest fashions, don't wear your clothes,

don't need a gazillion dollars for college, and if they get pregnant you can sell the puppies !!_[/color]​


----------



## elliesmom (May 21, 2012)

born36 said:


> What is his diet?
> 
> If he is on a kibble of most chicken then the owners should change him to a different protein source that is less likely to have allergen or intolerance.
> The lowest risk protein sources are non farmed meats turkey, fish, duck, venison, rabbit. Even better would be for they to have him try this as Raw meat as they wouldn't need to do a slow transition like you would with kibble. Main thing is to be really strict for 4 to 6 weeks and if you see an improvement then you are onto a winner.
> ...



Thanks for the response back sorry about the delay. They are both current on all wormers and shots. I do know they were feeding them dry kibble.. and canned food.. as far as a "brand" i do not know..
The vet did suggest ISU but as goes with everything money is in short supply. I will mention the above to them as a suggestion..
Thank you both!!


----------

